# 2019 Calendar - in person



## vladimir (Dec 20, 2018)

There were some requests for photos of the final product, so I hope this is okay.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2018)

And you all can order one of your own by going here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2018)

@vladimir - Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> There were some requests for photos of the final product, so I hope this is okay.
> 
> View attachment 260098
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## CarolM (Dec 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> There were some requests for photos of the final product, so I hope this is okay.
> 
> View attachment 260098
> 
> ...


The Calendar is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.
If I did not make my own calendars I would have ordered one for myself. [emoji26]


----------



## vladimir (Dec 20, 2018)

You're welcome! Super proud to have my little one as "Mr. July"


----------



## CarolM (Dec 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> You're welcome! Super proud to have my little one as "Mr. July"


Rue is Oct. Not sure what she thinks about being in the scary month? [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 20, 2018)

Chug is delighted being March. Surrounded by greenery...can't you tell by the look on his face? [emoji2]


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2018)

It's a great calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Rue is Oct. Not sure what she thinks about being in the scary month? [emoji23] [emoji23]


I wonder why your picture and the next one are smaller than 8.5 x 11". But it was sort of nice being October with all the Halloween stuff in the margin.


----------



## CarolM (Dec 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder why your picture and the next one are smaller than 8.5 x 11". But it was sort of nice being October with all the Halloween stuff in the margin.


Not sure. Maybe when it came to be printed the picture did not come out nicely so had to be reduced in size? But yes I like the halloween orange theme. Fits in perfectly with Rue's colour.


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you so much for the photos!! Damn international shipping; I wish I could order that right now! [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2018)

Either last year or the year before, someone (I think it was Adam) ordered several calendars, then sent them to other folks on his side of the Atlantic. That might be something to consider next year.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 20, 2018)

I ordered mine I still haven't received it though.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder why your picture and the next one are smaller than 8.5 x 11". But it was sort of nice being October with all the Halloween stuff in the margin.


The 2 smaller pics were taken in portrait mode and all the others were landscape. They are still 8.5 x 11 but would have to be rotated sideways to fill the page.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> The 2 smaller pics were taken in portrait mode and all the others were landscape. They are still 8.5 x 11 but would have to be rotated sideways to fill the page.


Thank you!


----------



## CarolM (Dec 21, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> The 2 smaller pics were taken in portrait mode and all the others were landscape. They are still 8.5 x 11 but would have to be rotated sideways to fill the page.


Aaahh. Now I know. Thank you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 21, 2018)

My wife is going to order it tomorrow. Will I get it by Christmas?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 22, 2018)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My wife is going to order it tomorrow. Will I get it by Christmas?



I’m sure for you it’s whenever you think. LOL


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 22, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m sure for you it’s whenever you think. LOL



My wife said it isn’t going to be here by Xmas !


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My wife said it isn’t going to be here by Xmas !


I got mine yesterday and it came overnight. So you might.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 4, 2019)

@Big Charlie looked great on the wall in January. Excited to get to look at Stella and Spur this month


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 4, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Big Charlie looked great on the wall in January. Excited to get to look at Stella and Spur this month


He'll be happy to hear that!


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting the calendar. Never received mine this year after contacting Josh twice about it. Nice to see my little tort on the back page. I’ll have to figure out how to print it from here. Hopefully the forum can use the money from my calendar as a donation. All are beautiful torts.


----------



## Carol S (Mar 19, 2019)

I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Mar 19, 2019)

Carol S said:


> I am still waiting for mine.


Wow. Maybe by the next contest we will get ours. I just figured mine got lost never to be found.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 19, 2019)

No one has asked, but this month is my Chug. He's so proud to be among such distinguished company!


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 19, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> No one has asked, but this month is my Chug. He's so proud to be among such distinguished company!



I wondered!! He’s very handsome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## vladimir (Mar 21, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> No one has asked, but this month is my Chug. He's so proud to be among such distinguished company!



Chug is so recognizable I didn't need to ask  It's a great shot. The photo from last month of Spur and Stella was great for Valentine's day also


----------



## vladimir (Apr 2, 2019)

Sad to see Chug's month end, but Curtis looks great for April! @TechnoCheese


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 9, 2019)

@vladimir

Who are the handsome duo on May's page?


----------



## vladimir (May 10, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> @vladimir
> 
> Who are the handsome duo on May's page?



I want to say that's @Turtulas-Len with Walker and a little one, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2019)

a phenomenal job on the calendar is always done. It always looks fantastic


----------



## vladimir (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm not quite sure who June belongs to, but it's an adorable little Tort


----------



## vladimir (Jul 9, 2019)

It's finally Vladimir's month!


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 9, 2019)

vladimir said:


> It's finally Vladimir's month!



And he looks so handsome!


----------



## CarolM (Jul 9, 2019)

vladimir said:


> It's finally Vladimir's month!


Yayyy.


----------



## vladimir (Aug 20, 2019)

@Bee62 Ma and Mo are looking wonderful in this month's calendar!


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 20, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Bee62 Ma and Mo are looking wonderful in this month's calendar!



Right!!!! These guys are adorable! I think Sabine needs to show us a comparison picture from last year to now)
Please @Bee62?????


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 21, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Bee62 Ma and Mo are looking wonderful in this month's calendar!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 21, 2019)

EllieMay said:


> Right!!!! These guys are adorable! I think Sabine needs to show us a comparison picture from last year to now)
> Please @Bee62?????


Maybe ? They`ve grown a lot ....


----------



## vladimir (Oct 7, 2019)

@Moozillion I know I didn't post anything in time, but it was an honor to have Jacques on September's calendar  

I'm not certain who October is - is it Kang or Rue?


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 7, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Moozillion I know I didn't post anything in time, but it was an honor to have Jacques on September's calendar
> 
> I'm not certain who October is - is it Kang or Rue?


@CarolM ?


----------



## CarolM (Oct 7, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Moozillion I know I didn't post anything in time, but it was an honor to have Jacques on September's calendar
> 
> I'm not certain who October is - is it Kang or Rue?


Hi, It is Rue. Who might need a name change considering he is a boy and NOT a girl as I had thought or hoped.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 8, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @Moozillion I know I didn't post anything in time, but it was an honor to have Jacques on September's calendar
> 
> I'm not certain who October is - is it Kang or Rue?


Thank you, vladimir! 
I was initially a little hesitant to turn my calendar to September, knowing she was on it- but I got nothing but warm fuzzies from it, remembering what a cool little turtle she was!! 
And I felt especially good, knowing that so many TFO people who had the calendar would get to see her at her best!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 8, 2019)

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, vladimir!
> I was initially a little hesitant to turn my calendar to September, knowing she was on it- but I got nothing but warm fuzzies from it, remembering what a cool little turtle she was!!
> And I felt especially good, knowing that so many TFO people who had the calendar would get to see her at her best!


I sure enjoyed her for the month!


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 8, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I sure enjoyed her for the month!


Thank you, KarenSoCal!


----------

